# Therapists in Ontario



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, Has anyone got any good ideas on how to get either free or really cheap pschological therapy in Toronto Ontario Canada. The way it stands now i'm on disability and psychologists aren't covered by OHIP so i don't know if i can get anything through them. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have a general doctor that you see when you're sick? Ask them for a referral to a psychiatrist who is covered by OHIP, they are out there. If you're on disability due to anxiety-related issues, then you'd think they would be more than eager to help you find the help you need to overcome this and start working again. Call your caseworker.


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

*Already have a shrink.*



the cheat said:


> Do you have a general doctor that you see when you're sick? Ask them for a referral to a psychiatrist who is covered by OHIP, they are out there. If you're on disability due to anxiety-related issues, then you'd think they would be more than eager to help you find the help you need to overcome this and start working again. Call your caseworker.


I already have a psychiatrist but i would really like to get into therapy of some sort instead of just the 20 minutes every 3 weeks thing that most shrinks have time for. He listens but has no advice in most cases, mostly depending on the pharmacological aspect of treatment to help me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the cheat said:


> Do you have a general doctor that you see when you're sick? Ask them for a referral to a psychiatrist who is covered by OHIP, they are out there. If you're on disability due to anxiety-related issues, then you'd think they would be more than eager to help you find the help you need to overcome this and start working again. Call your caseworker.


all psychiatrists are covered by OHIP

ODSP doesnt care about your treatment of your disability regarding therapy. They would rather pay you $10,000 a year for the rest of your life instead of paying for you to see a psychologist or therapist.

I've never paid a single dime for any doctor or therapist in my life and I've been in over 150 hours of therapy so far. I'm doing another 65 hours in these next 6 weeks for free too. Check at your local hospital to see if theres any anxiety research going on. I get free therapy in return for the medical personnel to record data about me and my treatment, thus furthering their research.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

camtrol said:


> Hi, Has anyone got any good ideas on how to get either free or really cheap pschological therapy in Ontario Canada. The way it stands now i'm on disability and psychologists aren't covered by OHIP so i don't know if i can get anything through them. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


I think you should state your city as Ontario is really huge and it is unlikely that a random person lives near by you.


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

*Thanks*



Dr House said:


> I think you should state your city as Ontario is really huge and it is unlikely that a random person lives near by you.


Thanks for the ideas and i just added my city, it's Toronto.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I had to edited this I just saw you live in Toronto. I would recommend you to the Therapy group at North York General hospital and is run by a Dr Levitsky, it's actually for people with social anxiety and you get to go and meet real people with SA, well my psychiatrist recommended it. As far as cheap therapy I wish I could help but it seems you already have people offering some ideas.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

camtrol said:


> Thanks for the ideas and i just added my city, it's Toronto.


I've never encountered an inexpensive or free psychologists but therapists (pretty sure at least.. the one I went to was) and psychiatrists are covered by OHIP.

Like House said it's a good idea to check out if there's any social anxiety research studies going on who are looking for volunteers. I am participating in a CBT group now, run by a psychologist, and it has been good so far (all free of course).

List of research studies from the Mood Disorder Association of Ontario: 
http://www.mooddisorders.on.ca/research.html

SA study at Ryerson looking for participants:
http://www.ryerson.ca/psychology/socialanxietystudy/

Studies at CAMH: 
http://www.camh.net/Research/Studies_and_recruitment/studiesrecruitment.html


----------

